# lane width for 1/18



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

What lane width are you guys using for 1/18 scale.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

depends on what 1/18th scale cars or trucks. for BRP cars 4 ft is more than enough.


----------



## chad423 (Feb 12, 2007)

i am going to run brp and some sc18


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It also depends on how big the track is. If it's small and Your not going to be going that fast a narrow lane is OK.


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

4' is a good min width for road course and off-road. You may consider 6' for oval or larger tracks... say bigger than 50' X 35' or so.


----------



## T4sforme (Dec 31, 2007)

I am in the process of helping a local slot car track put in a 1/18th rc track and was wondering if 5' wide for oval and 4' for a road coarse would be good enough? I want to make it convertible from oval to offroad coarse. We have approx. 34' x 24'. How wide should the center of the oval be? I am considering using 2" sch 80 pvc for the track boarders screwed together, so it could be converted. Any suggestions?
Thx.


----------



## T4sforme (Dec 31, 2007)

T4sforme said:


> I am in the process of helping a local slot car track put in a 1/18th rc track and was wondering if 5' wide for oval and 4' for a road coarse would be good enough? I want to make it convertible from oval to offroad coarse. We have approx. 34' x 24'. How wide should the center of the oval be? I am considering using 2" sch 80 pvc for the track boarders screwed together, so it could be converted. Any suggestions?
> Thx.


No opinions? Just wondering if I'm on the right track.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

T4sforme said:


> No opinions? Just wondering if I'm on the right track.


You can try contacting Middle River Hobbies in Baltimore. They are big on the mini scene and can likely let you know what will and won't work for 1/18th.


----------



## T4sforme (Dec 31, 2007)

Chaz955i said:


> You can try contacting Middle River Hobbies in Baltimore. They are big on the mini scene and can likely let you know what will and won't work for 1/18th.


Thx. Chaz,
I will give them a call, Not even sure if we can get enough people to attend. But we are going to give it a try.


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

3 feet is find for minis some like it bigger and make things easy for them,but it your track and if people dont like it harder to run on and make them better drivers oh well!


----------



## T4sforme (Dec 31, 2007)

Thx. Barry,
We are going to try 4 feet for on road.


----------



## barryjcm (Jun 2, 2009)

T4sforme said:


> Thx. Barry,
> We are going to try 4 feet for on road.


i went with 3 feet for off road clay and its working awesome the 1/36 the track feels very big and 1/24 are real nice too 1/18 its perfect


----------



## T4sforme (Dec 31, 2007)

barryjcm said:


> i went with 3 feet for off road clay and its working awesome the 1/36 the track feels very big and 1/24 are real nice too 1/18 its perfect


We are on a second floor of a building and if things go well I can convince the owner to open up something on the first floor offroad dirt.


----------

